# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Rikthimi i shkëlqimit të Amerikës

## Albo

*PRELIMINARY TO THE RESTORATION OF AMERICA: FULFILLING A PROMISE AND A PURPOSE* 

_(This Journey, begun in 1953, continues; Observations, never-ending; Ideas based on Superior Understandings supported by a Higher Level of AwarenessAnd Love Remembered)_

James Wm. Pandeli

_"Give the people the facts and the Republic will be saved." (Abraham Lincoln)
"Give the people the truth and they will understand a little more" (This writer)_

*I. Preface: THE CITIZENRY HAS LOST AMERICA (The Real Tyranny In Our Time)
II. Introduction: FULFILLING A PROMISE: AUTOBIOGRAPHY/CANDIDACY '08 (The Recognition of a Defining Moment In American History)
III. State of Our Union: THE FAILURE OF THE EDUCATED AND THE BUBBA FACTOR (The Formal Process And The Appearance of Substance)
IV. Opportunity: ARE WE A WORTHY CITIZENRY? (The Political Party System or Is It The 'Political Dance'?)
V. Conclusion: 'PRELIMINARY' REQUIRES UNDERSTANDING THINGS; DEMOCRACY REQUIRES SOME DISCIPLINE AND AWARENESS (Re-wiring America)* 

*Preface: THE CITIZENRY HAS LOST AMERICA (The Real Tyranny In Our Time)*

Not all is as it seems. Preliminary to the Restoration of America requires understanding things  things like the true nature of our political system today, how it really works, who controls it or if not controlled then how is it influenced by human nature. How does the media substitute its will and/or influence to compensate for the imperfections in human nature in a democratic society? Are we so filled with our civil rights and liberties that it appears there is no capacity to appreciate and respect the foundation, the American Civilization, of our rights and liberties? A. Lincoln proved that his generation had the capacity to appreciate its cause and act upon it.

If I were to categorize the American story into generations I would call the 1776 era the Noble generation; followed by the Slave Issue generation; the l860 era, the Civil War generation (a defining moment in American history: "testing whether that nation or any nation so conceived and so dedicated can long endure"); followed by the Industrial Revolution Immigrations, what I call that Blessed generation (1880-1920); overlapping the World War I Patriotic generation; and finally the Greatest generation, our predecessor. After the Civil War the former slaves were used first by the Republicans after the death of Lincoln, and in later decades used by the Democrats. Many Blacks started to realize their role as being 'used' by the Democrats for votes. Now the gender game is being instituted to compensate for that realization. And there is even a desire to get the illegal alien 'vote', one way or another, a sign of just how dysfunctional our government is. Both polit!
ical parties have themselves evolved into useful tools to be manipulated and used by the media, itself controlled by hidden agendas and hidden people. If our era fails it will be because the American citizenry has allowed the two-party system to fail as a sufficient vehicle for change. 

We are beginning to witness the 'decline and falling' of the American Civilization. It is most characterized by the incompetent leadership our political parties bring forth as candidates. The parties are to blame because of their failure to understand our world, the people who inhabit it and what is required to lead our nation. The American citizenry seems to understand less because they allow opportunists, partisanship and political 'pandering'. The media uses this failure as opportunity to manipulate the parties. The media is not the messenger. It is the manipulator of a free press and the 

2.
real tyranny in our time because in most instances it interferes with good government by their lack of balance unless of course you are satisfied with their balancing act and our 'decline and falling' civilization. And the pendulum swings without anything of substance offered to insure effective government. There is only the appearance of governing while waiting perhaps until 'elections' (appointments) to insure victory one over the other in spite of the daily negative consequences that result from incompetence. Need we wonder why we haven't had many principled people such as a Lincoln in our government in recent years?

This essay is necessary. The purpose of this attempt is to take the first step and try to re-wire (in this case re-educate) America. However delusional or silly it may seem for an average unknown citizen to so move, we may come to understand that it is the American citizenry that is delusional and silly. The American politicians are the incompetent egomaniacs who run for high office and think they have the life understandings to initiate change, to strengthen our democracy, to boast themselves 'decision makers' when in fact they understand so little about so much. Their understandings about many aspects of life have become increasingly insufficient and superficial. America can no longer afford the schooling of politicians after they take office. America cannot afford 'the best and brightest' so called by the media. It is not so much 'experience' (and experience does not imply understanding) but the 'understandings' that are important. The media is delusiona!
l if they think no one is observing this chapter in our history and their balancing act. So who then speaks for the America people? If that person would come forward does the American citizenry have the 'wiring' (thought process) for it or have they already been re-wired to perform only a 'political dance'?

You know, children are amazing. I know because I was, once upon a time, one of them. There can be circumstances that are less than ideal for a child of 6 or 7. Under unpleasant conditions 'gifts' are lost, brain wires get scrambled at a time when they are just beginning to make their connections, hope becomes confusing and sadness fills the atmosphere. Life becomes very serious and there is no superficiality. There are unexplainable 'gifts' however that come into the child's life at this time that he or she may not be aware. These 'gifts' are potential for increased levels of understandings and awareness depending on the child's nature  his or her desire to learn and grow. Try to be an 'electrical engineer' or at the least a 'brain surgeon' at a very young age and be concerned first with beginning the re-wiring process to survive, make the connections, grow up, get educated and continue the real education after the formal process. Children are amazing.

America is more than 230 years old. It is time for this generation to grow up. The American citizenry has been led to believe and it is constantly being reinforced by the media that since the Revolutionary War days it is our government that is the danger; our civil liberties in jeopardy; religious persecution the next evil; there will be attacks on our freedom of individual speech and individual press and on and on. To be sure we must be on guard against the violations of our civil rights and liberties. However another danger has hit our shores since the Revolutionary War and you neither see it nor understand it. That is why I state that the American citizenry has lost America. There are things so well controlled now and used as tools against our freedoms, our voting franchise and the will of the citizenry through manipulation by hidden people that have their own sicknesses to deal with  and their powers a soothing drug. The real tyranny now IS the media - the commercial media as distinguished from our individual 'freedoms of speech and press'. There is the chaos and confusion manufactured by the media so that the average voters become disillusioned, cannot discern what is going on. The pandering to the electorate (and 'illegal aliens') by politicians for an 'entitlements' agenda makes our vote less effective and is a form of tyranny. If our government is tyrannical in any way it is more so because of the incompetence in government. The media helps the incompetent win high office, calling them the 'best and brightest' and then continue their own agenda while pretending to watch our ever-dangerous government and the potential for the loss of freedoms. 

3.
Both political parties have become insufficient vehicles for change over the years. One feeds on 'pandering' with media support, the other has become less truthful. What has happened? We have allowed incompetence to win and an appearance of a two-party system, the appearance of substance in the governing and government on all levels to prevail. Welcome to the new America that you sense but cannot yet see. 

*Introduction: FULFILLING A PROMISE: AUTOBIOGRAPHY/CANDIDACY '08 (The 
Recognition of a Defining Moment in American History)*

I was born in 1944, the grandson of four grandparents of that Blessed generation who came to America in the last wave of Industrial Revolution Immigrants. The last of them arrived with my father on the good ship 'Carolina' in December 1920, on the day my mother was born in Philadelphia, her own parents arriving the previous decade. These people were not coming to America for 'entitlements'. They were coming to meet the challenges of a good work ethic. They could hear "America Singing". In the words of Walt Whitman, "I hear America singing, the varied carols I hear" Those of mechanicsThe carpenterThe BoatmanThe shoemakerthe hatterthe mother or young wifethe girl sewingSingingtheir strong melodious songs." The 'love remembered' in the first six years of my life given by my paternal grandparents, when I look back, I am sure was equal to a million people combined caring for their loved ones. After age seven the re-wiring process began an!
d continued through the formal process of education. There had never been a support system, failures were many, but the drive to 'understand things' never diminished. 

I realized that I was on the road to success as I defined it after the formal process of education ended but the learning continued. I learned to create knowledge based not only on facts, but combined it with truth as well so as to understand things a little more. It is one of the many gifts aided by 'observations never-ending'. One becomes aware of things few can perceive and establish.

Clinton and Bush have presented only the appearance of substance. I did not make the history of their lives, but by their actions, obvious limitations and speeches, their understandings have been documented. 9-11-2001 was the direct result of Clinton's incompetence though out of office nine months. The next seven years were Bush's failings. Both have failed because they did not understand things when seeking high office  things you learn in life after the formal process of education. They were unable to recognize the defining moment in our American history, and if they did, they lacked the capacity to deal with it. They have been clueless. They come from a superficial existence and thereby unable to explain the real consequences to threats in an effective manner to those who should be receiving the message because they understand so little about so much themselves. The incompetence of one brought on the incompetent other and this pendulum swing will continue an!
d so will the appearance of governing. The White Anglo-Saxon Protestant, among others, is not equal in understandings to their ancestors of the Noble generation. They appear to have degenerated and fallen along with most of the citizenry to manipulation by media and trends of our time. Given the opportunity, the descendents of newer generations may prove to understand more because there is an awareness of growth and sustenance, not to yield to 'decline and falling'. 'America Singing' is still a cherished thought. Though the 'old world' has been discredited in most instances, some of the understanding things are not without value. 

In 1953 I was placed in Girard College of Philadelphia, an orphanage for fatherless boys. I decided then that I should learn all that I could so that I would understand what I thought everyone else knew. Maybe I would know enough to qualify for the Presidency, be like an Eisenhower or a Lincoln, I thought, for me perhaps the father figure I now lacked. At that time I never imagined I would surpass what I thought everyone else knew and then surpass what everyone did know.


4.
In 1967, while in training in the military service I met the grandson of the great World War I General of the Army, General Pershing. The grandson's name was Richard J. Pershing. I was so impressed by him that I was sure that there would someday be the Presidential candidacy of a Richard J. Pershing. I had served with him and knew him, first in Advanced Infantry Training then Officer Candidate School in Fort Benning, Georgia. He was a remarkable fellow, of a quality I had thought would lead to greatness in American politics. He had graduated from Yale. (I don't know if he belonged to the secret society of 'Skull and Bones' at Yale.) Those in training with us had a high regard for him as well. I resigned the Officer Candidate School after a few months because of the high death rate of young officers in Viet Nam. I preferred to go as a private when asked by a board of officers about my resignation. As chance would have it, I was sent to West Germany. Pershi!
ng, upon becoming an Officer, was killed a couple of weeks after arriving in Viet Nam. It was an honor to have been acquainted with him, serve with him and have a very unique remembrance of him. It is a great loss that the American people never got to know him. What a difference in quality and character to a Clinton or a Bush of the Viet Nam war years. General Pershing of the World War I Patriotic generation would have been proud of his grandson to know that fellow soldiers had the highest regard for him.

It is now 2007. The timing is right to fulfill a promise made at age nine and announce my candidacy for President of the United States for 2008. My contention is that I have the superior understandings and a higher level of awareness than most in America including most of those in the 'think tanks' in Washington D.C., in government and some in the media and without benefit of their support systems. However if I possess these qualities, these unique 'gifts', and my reading correct, I would know that the winner of the Presidency for 2008 had already been chosen, as was Bill Clinton and after him, George (Chads) Bush, chosen before the election. The dream then can no longer be a reality, the announcement for President must be retracted, a promise made fulfilled to the best of my ability, and those with neither the capacity nor an understanding of dreams for pure and innocent reasons continue to be elevated and our American Civilization continues its 'decline and falling'.

*State of Our Union: THE FAILURE OF THE EDUCATED AND THE BUBBA FACTOR (The 
Formal Process And The Appearance of Substance)*

The State of our Union is pathetic. We have a government that is only 'the appearance of substance', and members in that government who know only the excuse 'lack of funding' indicating the dysfunction within government. If you listen for the excuse 'lack of funding' you will be amazed at how often it is used. We have an educated population that is either unaware of the State of Our Union or unable to overcome the ineffectiveness of the two-party system.

Any candidate for President of the United States should read Josh Shenk's book 'Lincoln's Melancholy', published in 2005. If he or she is a serious candidate, sense the moment in our history, he or she may be cured of his or her 'candidacy'. If the election is not free and honest there will be no need to realize the lessons of Shenk's work. Reading this most profound of works on Lincoln, one has to wonder that the best President, during the most difficult of times, had the least formal education. It was not his life experience but his life's understandings that made the difference. It had given him the understandings to not only win the Presidency, overcome the complexities of the office of President, but enabled him to deal with uncertainties of the office as well. There is reference to his 'mental illness'. My view is that Lincoln had a deep 'sadness' that he constantly tried to overcome. In so doing life's challenges provided many lessons that s!
tayed with him. He understood things very well, life very well, otherwise he would not have been the success in our national defining moment that he had been nor would he have been able to write one of our greatest documents  The Gettysburg 

5. 
Address  a document that his contemporaries could not fully appreciate. Can you imagine such a document produced by the current candidates? 

I understand that our era is different. Formal education is important. It is a process that is necessary. But too often most people stop after that process  they fail to grow or not forced to grow falling into safe, secure careers or safe, secure good jobs  and a lot of people call this avenue experience. Allow me to give two examples. The first example is the engineers at the failed bridge in Minnesota. In the Peoples' 'pursuit of happiness' there is the expectation that a bridge over something would be sufficient. Any labeling of a bridge to be safe without the consideration that it handles 140,000 vehicles a day as opposed to the 40,000 a day it was expected to handle on opening day is negligent. The expectation that repairs would be done with added equipment and other variables (weather, etc.) considered on such a bridge then label it safe is unconscionable. Even though I am unaware of whether the engineering calculations were correct  The Bridge!
Fell. After the formal process of education what did the engineers learn in life except maybe by accident  and unfortunately this 'accident' occurred? What about the thinking, the reasoning, the imagining, the perceiving, the understandings while growing in a career or job  the real world education after the formal process?

The second example is the violation of the civil rights of 33 individuals at Virginia Tech. Thirty-three individuals were murdered by an individual, who, by a reasonable observation of his writings and actions would indicate possible danger. So now we have the educated administrators and 'teachers' who I am sure went through the formal process of education successfully with all their brain wires intact. I am not sure how they can live with themselves after the murders because they failed to understand the real world process of education, of learning and growing after school is out  not just growing in their chosen fields (that is just called 'experience'). They allowed the limited liberal approach - that is the 'formal process of education' in America today - whereby not to interfere with the civil rights of the individual, who later turns out to be the criminal in this case but at the same time fail to foresee any value in the civil rights of other individ!
uals, who turn out to be the victims. In other words they failed at the balancing of 'rights' preferring their limited understandings. Well, the 'civil rights' of the victims became moot, and 'conveniently' so for liberalism. There is no balancing required now, no longer necessary to give consideration for the victims 'rights' and time to move on. What we have left is 'privileged liberalism' and the limited understandings of administrators and 'teachers'. Conservatism as witnessed today cannot escape some of this criticism.

Is this the State of Our Union? Yes it is because this is the state of the limits of our understanding of the formal process of education. Any real education beyond the formal process would increase understanding things. There doesn't appear to be that kind of spirit for learning in our nation. Have we been conditioned then to operate on the pendulum swing? Without media support liberalism today is not sustainable. The liberal media has a reason for existence. Our thought processes call it 'free press'. All our wiring could never imagine the kind of leadership that 'seizes' office of President, and other offices as well, yet we have unknowingly witnessed it. Incompetence is the engine of the pendulum swing. There is no sustenance long-term however in superficiality, incompetence, the appearance of governing or the appearance of substance in government. This is the reality.

Is this the mental state of our candidates for office, the people who have gone through the formal process of education causing our government to evolve into only the appearance of substance? Have the media then filled a vacuum? Has this formal process of education caused us to fail to see the 'decline and falling' of America and act on it? Do not the Liberals see its true role in our society when they can only exist with the aid of media support and outside agendas? Do they not see the error when they pander 'entitlements' to the voters signaling incompetence by so doing and threatening voter franchise? Do the Conservatives fail to recognize a war policy that continues without an understanding of the problems when dealing with the people in that part of the world? What has
6.
happened is that our government became the extension of the above two examples - the engineers and school administrators and 'teachers'. The failed formal process of education has extended to most aspects of our governments; federal, state and local, and to our workplace as well as our two-party system. That is the failure of the educated in our society. It has failed our nation on many levels and the American people on all levels.

Do not be fooled or manipulated by a pendulum swing. Look for competence in government. Look for those who understand life. For now the only thing that is relevant is the media, understand it, imagine that the President for 2008 had already been chosen and observe our 2008 'elections'.

We arrive at the Bubba Factor. The Bubbas are really people like the Clintons and the Bushes. People who run for political office that understand so little about so much - the opportunists who find opportunity, political panderers, those with too obvious concerns for their legacies. They are the promotion of the media, through the party system, that is really a manipulated system. Can we survive this kind of incompetence?

'Bubba' is a slang word whose meaning has grown in significance. 'Bubba' was a term generally thought of as a 'white southern male, under-educated, good old boy, redneck'. I could not find it in the dictionary but being inquisitive I looked where it would be. I found that it would be between the 'bu', an abbreviation for 'bushel', "any various units of dry capacity"; and 'bubble', "a thin film of liquid filled with air or gas", "a delusive scheme" (opportunist who find opportunity; carpetbaggers; political panderers), "a sound of that like bubbling". The spelling would provide the ideal spot for this uniquely 'American political term' that has evolved as the result of the Clinton-Bush experience. It is truly a 'Revelation', through this alphabetical placement of the term 'Bubba'. Imagine, it is revealed to us in our common English dictionary. 

Many answers to our questions and doubts might have been solved with some creative research in spite of the media hype 'best and brightest' or 'meeting a payroll experience' at 'election' time. The politicians understand so little about so much even with a media support system, and a citizenry who understands so little about so much especially about the media support system. 

*Opportunity: ARE WE A WORTHY CITIZENRY? (The Political Party System or Is It The 'Political Dance'?)*

When a Congressman or Senator tells you 'the people don't understand', as many have often done, consider the source. If I tell you that this 'people' understands very well and you fail to take notice you will fail to comprehend the great deception that is taking place against our nation. Unfortunately, having civil rights and liberties does not bestow 'gifts' like intelligence, understanding, perception, insight nor wisdom without some effort. There is something more to citizenship than just formal education, and our inalienable rights. If you did not have an opportunity to grasp these gifts (intelligence, understanding, perception, insight, wisdom, etc.) while in an ideal childhood, or by your nature did not want to learn and grow then it is time to listen and observe. 

Have you ever seen a person feeding pigeons from the park bench? He throws out some crumbs and the pigeons flock to the crumbs. He throws out the crumbs in a different direction and the pigeons 'dance' that way. If this continues it is much like the pendulum swing  this way then that way. Imagine the person on the park bench is the media and the pigeons the American citizenry. The 
crumbs represent the acceptance of the appearance of governing, the appearance of substance in government, the acceptance of political pandering and really the appearance of legitimacy. It is the 'political dance'. It is our opportunity, the American citizenry, to be a part of the Restoration of America and not the 'pigeon people' to be manipulated by more powerful, but shallow, lesser agendas. 
7.
We have lost much and time now is needed for observations with a new perspective, a new insight about America. There are answers and understandings to be found in the enduring nature (substance) of the less superficial generations that came before us, produced us and would be proud of us, their descendants, if we prove our capacity to be a part of the Restoration of America. 

Conclusion: 'PRELIMINARY' REQUIRES UNDERSTANDING THINGS; DEMOCRACY REQUIRES SOME DISCIPLINE AND AWARENESS (Re-wiring America)

"Give the people the facts and the Republic will be saved." (A. Lincoln) Give the people the truth and they will understand a little more and gladly be a part of the Restoration of America and enjoy 'America Singing' once again.

The goal of this 'non affiliated political party person' who has retracted his candidacy based on his superior level of understandings, and writer, is to awaken the American people to the greater awareness so that they have an understanding of our political world, stability in a media created 'hysteria', a media created liberalism while our government continues the appearance of substance and becomes more dysfunctional. Neither our Constitution nor the inspiration of the Declaration of Independence can sustain our nation or the spirit of the people when it is constantly attacked and manipulated on many levels by those using the media as a tool. Most important for us is laying the foundation for 'understanding things' in spite of the media. 

When determining a potential Presidential candidate the American citizenry should recognize whether the candidate understands the mechanics and complexities of living and surviving let alone the office of President. He or she must be able to navigate through the uncertainties of life as well. With regard to the office of Presidency not everything is 'uncertainties', but you have to know how, what and when to read between the lines of media authored chaos and agendas and input authored by bureaucrats and military. This of course pre-supposes an open and free of 'appointment' elections. Do you think our present candidates understand the 'game' in which they are participating? Unfortunately our system prevents a comparison of my understandings with those of the candidates. It would have been necessary. The truth is necessary at this defining moment in our history. After this brief 'enlightenment' I hope that the American citizenry increases his or her level of!
awareness and subsequently some level of understanding. I really don't expect much from the American citizenry in the short-term. In the long-term it will be too late, but I can always hope and for me 

*Epilogue:*

There will always be growth and sustenance from the "Love Remembered" given by the members of that Blessed generation. 

(It is good therapy for the re-wiring process that the American citizenry read the Gettysburg Address so that there is an awareness of the value of what might be lost and what might be saved. We should appreciate an Abraham Lincoln in our history, a man of little formal education of the Slave Issue and Civil War generations who understood things very well. Imagine, the Democrats at that time  Civil War era generation  wanted to end the war and allow the Confederacy their own Union; imagine that  what a little perspective can provide and what a great leader can do!)

(The two greatest threats to America today are the Rampant Criminality we are witnessing in our nation and the Manufactured 'Hysteria' in too many instances for selfish motives by members of Congress, Lawyers and the Media about the abuses of Civil Rights and Civil Liberties WHEN we have only the 'appearance of governing and of government' at work while that which is the foundation and support for those Rights and Liberties, the American Civilization, is in "decline and falling".)

----------


## -bm-

vet e kan votu,vet jan errsu. si n'usa,si kundrejt t'tjerve.
Blair kerkoj falje per disa gabime,siç duhet te bej nje politikan i zgjedhur nga populli.

edhe Papa tha "Nese gaboj,me korigjoni". por dikush esht gjithmon me lart,dhe disa fjal aq lart s'vijn.probleme komunikacjoni sigurisht.

dhe s'esht e drejt te flasesh per errsim,se interesat e veta i ka mbrojtur gjithmon - ekonomia , fuqia e bankave,sanity shkelqen tek xhepat. tek populli qe çalon.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Po ne qe sdime anglisht si i behet...nuk ka nje seksion anglishteje ky forum....

----------


## artful dodger

Shkrim pa vlere. Shkruan shume por nuk thot gje. Kush ehste qellimi i sjelljes se ktij shkrimi ktu?

----------


## Lioness

> Po ne qe sdime anglisht si i behet...nuk ka nje seksion anglishteje ky forum....


Mire ben qe s'di se po te dije e te merrje mundimin te lexoje gjithe kete artikull, si ne rastin tim, do te linte per te deshiruar.  Mgjth varet nga pikepamjet personale.

Z. Pandeli ka bere kaq shume pergjithesime, dhe jo vetem kaq, por jane bere bazuar ne nje naivitet qe tregon ose injorance te historise, ose me keq akoma bazuar ne nje njeanshmeri per te cilen ai akuzon vete publikun.   

Media, z. Pandeli, nuk eshte liberale.  Media eshte prone e korporatave dhe kane agjenden e tyre.  Nqs media do ishte liberale, (po jap vetem nje rast) atehere Dick Cheney nuk do citonte New York Times per "weapons of mass destruction."  Media nuk do heshte para luftes ne Irak, dhe te jepte bombardimet ne televizor me nje enthuziazem te femijeve ne cirk.  

Pervec faktorit "media" qe me duket jo vetem i ekzagjiruar por dhe i keq-analizuar, nje problem tjeter eshte lakimi qe i ben "liberalizmit" apo dhe "konservatizmit", pa u dhene se pari perkufizimin (sipas tij) por duke i perdorur me te njejtin cektesi intelektuale per te cilen akuzon politikanet apo publikun.  

Dhe me ne fund (se shume kohe harxhova) botekuptimi i tij i periudhes "pri-Bubba" eshte kaq i deformuar sa s'ka ku te veje.      
Z. Pandeli shfaq te njejtat "simptoma idealiste" te turmes qe nuk arrijne te kuptojne se US ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete perandori, qe nga G. Washington, e deri tek G. Bush (e me tej.)  Perandoria/superfuqia nuk eshte term negativ, por term real.  Cdo lloj termi tjeter, apo nostalgji te nje "te kaluare" tjeter per nje tjeter te "ardhme" eshte iluzion per turmat.

----------


## Darius

> US ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete perandori, qe nga G. Washington, e deri tek G. Bush (e me tej.) Perandoria/superfuqia nuk eshte term negativ, por term real. Cdo lloj termi tjeter, apo nostalgji te nje "te kaluare" tjeter per nje tjeter te "ardhme" eshte iluzion per turmat.


Me kete e the te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:  Ne esence kjo eshte e gjitha dhe po i shtoj dhe mendimin tim personal, kuptohet te bazuar ne ate cfare di, studioj, ndjek e me intereson: Ska rikthim te shkelqimit. Ka vetem zbehje te ngadalte por konstante. Nuk e thone kot qe historia ka karakter ciklik. Cdo perandori ka patur fillimet, kulmin dhe renien e pashmangshme te saj. Amerika nuk ben asnje perjashtim.

----------


## bklyn_kid

nice article! 
america is a superpower not because of its policies or regieme but because of the beliefs of equallity and tolerance! 
good job!

----------


## Lioness

> Me kete e the te gjithe  Ne esence kjo eshte e gjitha dhe po i shtoj dhe mendimin tim personal, kuptohet te bazuar ne ate cfare di, studioj, ndjek e me intereson: Ska rikthim te shkelqimit. Ka vetem zbehje te ngadalte por konstante. Nuk e thone kot qe historia ka karakter ciklik. Cdo perandori ka patur fillimet, kulmin dhe renien e pashmangshme te saj. Amerika nuk ben asnje perjashtim.


Kete te fundit mund ta debatojme, ne kuptimin qe "renia" mund te marre nje trajte tjeter, por kurrsesi ate te perandorise romake, bizantine, otomane, austriake etj etj etj.  Kjo per shume arsye, nga te parat, gjeopolitike (pozicioni gjeografik unik i US) dhe politike ne kuptimin qe nuk rrethohet gjeografikisht nga "armiq" por "at best, very soft powers."  Gjithashtu, globalizimi, ndervaresia ekonomike dhe politike eshte ne ate shkalle ne rangun boteror qe askujt per momentin, por dhe per shume vjet nuk i intereson renia.

PS: Darius, kid me lart paska lexuar tjeter artikull qe kemi lexuar une e ti  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## Darius

Lol 

Nejse kur thashe per renie dhe bera nje krahasim ai eshte gjithmone metaforik. Reniet nuk eshte e thene te jene te njejta qe te jene renie por perseri mbeten renie. Ndersa kohen se kur nuk e specifikova. Mund te jete brenda 2 vjetesh sic mund te jete brenda 20 apo 100.

----------

